# طرق إنتاج الصودا الكاوية والصوديوم هيبوكلوريت وحامض HCl و كلورات الصوديوم



## اسلام البدوي (19 يوليو 2009)

لقد طلب بعض ألأخوة طرق تصبيع هذه الكيماويات عدة مرات وقد وعدتهم بالرد تفصيليا ولكنى تأخرت فى الرد بسبب إنشغالى الشديد ..وإليكم الموضوع: 
_كل الكيماويات السابقة تنتج من التحلل الكهربى لمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم ولكن باختلاف طريق التحليل ومكونات خلية التحليل تختلف النواتج.
1-إنتاج الصودا الكاوية والصوديوم وحامض HCl:-
يتم إنتاج هاتين المادتين بإستخدام خلية تحليل كهربى مفصولة الأقطاب عن طريق أغشية شبه منفذه حتى لا يتفاعل الهيدروكسيد مع غاز الكلور ..ومن أمثلة الأغشية شبه المنفذه(nafion)..وهذا شكل خلية التحليل



ولابد أن تكون درجة حرارة الخلية =95 درجة مئوية 
أما عن إنتاج HCl فيتم إمرار غاز الكلور +بخار ماء عند 550 درجة مئوية وفى وجود عامل حفاز مثل الكربون النشط ثم إستقباله فى ماء مثلج 
ملحوظة:-
الكاثود فى هذه الخلية من النيكل والأنود من التيتانيوم.
2-الصوديوم هيبو كلوريت:_
يتم إنتاج الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت بطريقتين أساسيتين :
أ- بإمرار غاز الكلورين على محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم البارد (20 درجة على الأكثر )
ب- بالتحليل الكهربى المباشر مث الخلية السابقة ولكن بدون أغشية وفى درجة حرارة أقل من 20 درجة..ولابد أن أن تكون الأقطاب قريبة من بعضهابمسافة لاتزيد عن 1سم حتى يتم الخلط بين الهيدروكسيد وغاز الكلور.
3- كلورات الصوديوم:-
يتم إنتاجها بنفس طريقة الهيبو كلورايت ولكن عند درجة حرارة أعلى من 40 درجة مئوية .
برجاء تقييم الموضوع مع الأستفار عن أى معلومة غير واضحة فى هذا الموضوع 
ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## أبو معمر (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الشرح و الفائدة العلمية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 يوليو 2009)

شرح مختصر وجميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## REACTOR (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات جميلة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

جميل وموضوع مفيد دامت الأبداعات ........


----------



## اسلام البدوي (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تفاعلكم وأنا مستعد لشرح اى جزء خاص ب electro chemistry-electroplating-nobel metal extraction


----------



## REACTOR (23 يوليو 2009)

يا ريت يا باشمهندس شرح مبسط للفرق بين chlorate & perchlorate في عملية الانتاج و مكونات الخلية


----------



## اسلام البدوي (24 يوليو 2009)

Sodium perchlorate:- is manufactured by anodic oxidation of sodium chloride or sodium chlorate at high current density, with platinum (or in some cases, lead dioxide, manganese dioxide, and possibly magnetite and cobalt oxide) anodes and graphite, steel, nickel, or titaniumcathodes

ClO3− + H2O → ClO4− + 2 H+ + 2 e
and we discuss the production of NaClO3 in the above.− ​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (31 يوليو 2009)

*الفرق بين طريقة إنتاج كلورات الصوديوم وفوق كلورات الصوديوم :-*

الكلورات كما ذكرنا سلفا أما الفوق كلورات فهى تكون باستخدام أوانيد من البلاتين أو أكسيدالرصاص فى وجود تيار كهربى عالى جدا مع استخدام الجرافيت ككاثود عند درجة حرارة مرتفعة.


----------



## panter (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم,اود انشاء ورشة لصناعة الهيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فماهي الاجهزة المطلوبة لذلك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع بس النسب المضافه لم نعرفها


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم
مشكووووووووووووور اخى على موضوعك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت لو حضرتك تتقضل بشرح تفصليى عن طريقة التشغيل والانتاج للحصول على 
sod-hypochlorite
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سوف أوافيكم بالشرح التفصيلى عما قريب بإذن الله


----------



## كيمياء الماء (10 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة الخير توضحو لنا انواع الاغشية شبه المنفذة المستخدمه فى الخلية وكيفية الحصول عليها لاننا مازلنا نستخدم الخلايا الكهرو زئبقية


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (4 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot for your help


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما زلت انتظر منكم اخوانى الكرام نوع الغشاء المستخدم فى تحضير الصودا الكاوية من محلول الملح حيث اننا ما زلنا نعمل بخلايا الزئبق وهى مكلفة وملوثة ايضا للبيئة


----------



## هشام_525 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## احمد الاسدي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الاخ الكريم
من اكثر الطرق توفيرا و لكن تحتاج لظروف خاصه بالتعامل هو غشاء التبادل الايوني في الخلايا الكهربائيه حيث يكون اقل كلفه من الخلايا الزئبقه و اعلى نقاوة لكل من الكلور و الصودا المنتجه و هنالك لدي اسماء شركات لتزويد الاغشيه اذا اردت المساعده مع العلم ان سعر الغشاء الواحد ما يقارب 2000 دولار


----------



## احمد الاسدي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام اذا كان لديهم معلومات عن انتاج HCl من حيث ال free chlorine وكيفية التخلص منه و سبب ارتفاعه و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين حزام (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اسم الغشاء شبه المنفذ nafion


----------



## احمد ربيع (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس منين نحصل على الكلور فى صورة غاز:81:


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع وشرح مبسط رائع مشكور للمجهود


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الشرح و الفائدة العلمية*​


----------



## ع ـبدالله (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وياليت لو تشرح الموضوع بتفصيل اكبر


----------



## سامي جود (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير
اخي العزيز انا عاوز انشا مصنع لتصنيع الصودا الكاوية والكلور بواقع طن في اليوم
فهل ممكن ذلك ومن اين احصل عليه


----------



## kesra (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس اسلام البدوى ارسال رقم تليفون حضرتك للضرورة والتواصل مع حضرتك فى أمور خاصة 
​


----------



## hussein2020 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك احد لديه خبرة في كيفية شراء او تصنيع اجهزة ومعدات التحليل الكهربي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونشكر المهندس اسلام البدوي علي ما قدم من معلومات ونرجو منه المزيد كلما سنح الوقت لذالك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرأ اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (18 مارس 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابن اسلامي (25 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

و نرجو شرح طريقة التصنيع تفصيليا مع ذكر الكميات و الأدوات اللازمة*​


----------



## deler22 (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم​


----------



## fsherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور أستاذ إسلام ولو أمكن إمدادنا بدراسة جدوى عن هذا المشروع إن وجد


----------



## ابو روفيدا (26 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------

